# Antler King no Sweat Plot Mix experiminet



## Jim (May 8, 2016)

Here we go! :LOL2: 

I was give roughly 18 "private" acres to hunt exclusively. I have been "scouting" it for Sheds and sign since February. I have not found any sheds, but there is plenty of sign. I did actually see a couple of does the other day too.

I was given permission to "post" no trespassing because I have seen tree stands and other signs of human use. 

Anyway, there is no access to this area except by foot, and I want to create a tiny food plot as an experiment. I'm talking the most results I can get with the least amount of effort. I know, I know, but again this is just an experiment. Supposedly this stuff is designed for minimum effort.

I purchased one bag of Antler King No sweat Plot Mix for $15 from Amazon

Amazon Link: https://amzn.to/1WSAIS0

My thought is to find a couple of areas about 10x30 or 20x20, rake the leaves off, rough up the top soil and then drop the mix by hand or with a hand spreader. 

The area is tough walk if you have to haul in a bunch of stuff. A bag of mix and a rake is doable. Bags of lime and fertilizer while certainly possible would seriously kill me. :lol: 




I use a program on my phone and computer called HuntStand. I really like it. Below is a screenshot of the scouting I have done. You can see droppings, scrapes, rubs, and trails that I have marked. I am trying to build a picture of where they sleep, feed, and walk.
Huntstand Link: huntstand.com


So, If you are interested, follow along for my journey into this experiment. I will update it as I do things. 
I would love some comments or feedback either positive or negative.

Jim


----------



## GTS225 (May 8, 2016)

An explanation of symbols might be of help to the rest of us.
Looks like you might have a trail fork, lower half, centered, extending down left and right in your pic.

Looks like you might have to break out a trail camera.

Roger


----------



## JMichael (May 8, 2016)

I see two potential problems with your food plot plans. 1. The soil found in the woods is not always the best soil to be growing in and it is usually lacking in some minerals, so you may not get a healthy plot depending on your particular area. 2. It's tough to find a spot that will get enough sun to grow a healthy plot. But, you'll never know for sure until you try, so good luck with it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2016)

Turnips got the best result in the food plots my buddy plants around here


Of course you have Mass. deer so they probably like beans :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2016)

GTS225 said:


> An explanation of symbols might be of help to the rest of us.
> Looks like you might have a trail fork, lower half, centered, extending down left and right in your pic.
> 
> Looks like you might have to break out a trail camera.
> ...



I will post up a legend tonight on the computer!


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2016)

What a pain! :LOL2: 
No easy way to show all the legends, but here you go.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 9, 2016)

Interested to see your results.


----------



## sunshine (May 9, 2016)

Lime will probably be worth the time and effort, especially if it's mainly oaks in there.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 10, 2016)

when i had my little 17 acres to hunt i used the no till food plot around several stand locations. worked like a charm! just like you said rake leaves back, scratch up the ground a little, throw the seed out and i raked the leaves back over. 





Jim said:


> Here we go! :LOL2:
> 
> I was give roughly 18 "private" acres to hunt exclusively. I have been "scouting" it for Sheds and sign since February. I have not found any sheds, but there is plenty of sign. I did actually see a couple of does the other day too.
> 
> ...


----------

